# roto verter? free energy =energy that is not wasted



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

A lot of hot air and worthless paperwork has gone into the Gray setup.

Put yourself in a wheel barrow and wheel yourself around the driveway.

Your results will be the same as the free energy system, no matter what name it goes by....


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I do, however, believe that there is merit in improving overall efficiency to it's utmost.  There may very well be no free lunch, but to be bluntly wasteful without improvement is a far worse crime, I believe, than attempting the impossible.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

*there is no such thing as free energy

see: The first law of thermodynamics
*


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

All I see is Blaa Blaa Blaa, then harbor freight.


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

Coley said:


> A lot of hot air and worthless paperwork has gone into the Gray setup.
> 
> Put yourself in a wheel barrow and wheel yourself around the driveway.
> 
> Your results will be the same as the free energy system, no matter what name it goes by....


Dude, brings back memories when I was 9 years hold, I stepped onto a movers dolly and was trying to figure out how to move my self around with it as cargo. I then realized, it is not possible. Much like attaching a huge fan to a sailboat. I was 9.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

did anyone actually read the paper? As I said before, there very well be no free lunch, my post states that "free" energy is simply energy that would normally be wasted, this action is improving overall efficiency, but you would actually have to be educated enough to read to be able to understand.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

first law of thermodynamics=applies to a closed system
earth and everything on it=not a closed system
you did actually read newtons papers didn't you?


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Whitehawk said:


> All I see is Blaa Blaa Blaa, then harbor freight.


I just laughed so hard I almost peed myself


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

NintendoKD said:


> I do, however, believe that there is merit in improving overall efficiency to it's utmost. There may very well be no free lunch, but to be bluntly wasteful without improvement is a far worse crime, I believe, than attempting the impossible.


In this particular case, they're improving the efficiency of a motor in the unloaded case, which is of dubious value (if the motor is unloaded - switch it off!) and they're doing it in such a way that you can only operate it at 1/4 it's rated three-phase power. In an EV context, you've just taken on a whole bunch of ballast, since motor power rating generally puts a limit on vehicle performance, and the power rating of the motor is roughly proportional to its weight. 

A proper VFD driving a three-phase motor will give you equivalent efficiency over most of the load spectrum that you care about.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I wondered about that, I still haven't delved too deep into the VFD thing yet. I want to build my own with off the shelf parts, and this is kind of where it got me. Thanks


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Whitehawk said:


> All I see is Blaa Blaa Blaa, then harbor freight.


What about HF? Flux Capacitors? Maybe I can get a 60% off coupon.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> What about HF? Flux Capacitors? Maybe I can get a 60% off coupon.


fresh out, and the coupon I have expired in 1752


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> What about HF? Flux Capacitors? Maybe I can get a 60% off coupon.


OMG, they have 60% off coupons?!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Just add together in series the two 30% off coupons. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Whitehawk said:


> OMG, they have 60% off coupons?!


Sure, here's some examples:
http://www.harborfreight.com/extra-savings.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2112b&utm_source=1014

I've seen 'em as high as 80%

It's really tough to not buy stuff when it's 75% off and only a buck or two. I usually just need one thing, but I'll spend $40 to justify the trip.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This probably needs to move to the Perpetual Motion forum.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

PhantomPholly said:


> This probably needs to move to the Perpetual Motion forum.


I second the motion.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

2x motion > 1, therefore overunity.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Sure, if you all think so, I was legitimately attempting to pass on some news about an "interesting" subject, that, may have an impact on the EV community. that is all


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

The only impact it will have on the EV community is more wasted time and computer space.................Move it........


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Coley said:


> The only impact it will have on the EV community is more wasted time and computer space.................Move it........


and once again the unintelligent come forward, because they have not read one iota of the paper, except the "free energy" part, judge much? enjoy your ignorance, it is bliss.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I would move it, but alas, do not possess enough knowledge to do so, i believe that it is a mod function. Mod please? I checked the thread tools, no luck,


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

NintendoKD said:


> I would move it, but alas, do not possess enough knowledge to do so, i believe that it is a mod function. Mod please? I checked the thread tools, no luck,


It was not meant for you to move the thread but the moderator of the site. It does belong there. Also we have read that and many others like it and it is just garbage. 

Why do you ASSUME WE DON'T know what we talk about? 


So enjoy your ignorance because ignorance is bliss, blind and uneducated. We do know what we talk about and our mentioning to you and others to move on is what gets you pissed and others in a tizzy. Sorry dude but it is a waste of time and its time to either move on to reality or move this to another FORUM. It really does not belong here. We really are a site for building REAL electric cars that WORK. We tolerate the over unity portion of the site mostly for entertainment. Overunity is bogus. There is no such thing. AND YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Whitehawk (Apr 12, 2012)

NintendoKD said:


> Sure, if you all think so, I was legitimately attempting to pass on some news about an "interesting" subject, that, may have an impact on the EV community. that is all


At least you know people are reading the stuff you're posting, then expressing their opinions about it. Better than no replies.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:
"and once again the unintelligent come forward, because they have not read one iota of the paper, except the "free energy" part, judge much? enjoy your ignorance, it is bliss."

You are not worth arguing something that we have covered way too many times.
Mod should move this.......


----------



## SandRailEV (May 11, 2012)

What makes you think that no one here read it?? That's mighty presumptuous of you, kid...

I read it through and the only thing there that had even a slight resemblance 
of reality was conercning power factor correction... This is nothing new and is well understood in the industrial motor and electrical distribution community... And the artical only touched upon it briefly... And now you're ticked off because no one's kissing your feet??

Awsome....


----------

